# HomeMade DIY show off your best idea!



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 3, 2010)

DIY co2 (Solving the problem of moving my bottles every night.)

I wanted to solve the problem of moving my co2 bottles in and out of my room every night. So this is what I came up with.

I bought an 18 gallon tupperware tote, and cut a 6 inch hole in it. I fit my 6 inch intake hose in to hole i cut in the tote. I cut holes in the tote to allow air intake, and wired a 12 volt 120 CFM fan to my 6" intake hose in my growroom.

I then place my 5 home made co2 bottles in the tote and when the timer goes and the room turns on my intake is coming in from my co2 tote. when the timer goes off the fans stop and the co2 no longer flows in to the grow tent.

I have this intake blowing in to the back corner where my oscilating fan is which disperses the co2 amongst my plants.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this a bad idea, or just a bad day for DIY people


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 4, 2010)

.

Different time zones Matanuska, takes time but people will come. Are we limited to one? I've got a few that are fun.

.

*DIY:* crock pot *Alcohol Reflux*: resin *Extractor*, tincture *Refiner*, alcohol *Distiller*








.

*Crock Pot lid with hanging coffee basket*






*1 hour of reflux extraction:*






.


I followed a forum link to the Cold Finger Extractor by Eden (diagram and link below) and three things came to mind very quickly:



The diagram brought up an instant image of the evaporation/rain cycle poster in my grade 4 class 35 years ago;
I figured I could make one in less than an hour from kitchen items;
They were charging $395 for the equivalent of a Pyrex coffee pot, Pyrex cone shaped dish, and a metal coffee basket. About $385.05 more than I paid for a much tougher 16 cup Pyrex measuring cup at Canadian Tire and $389 more than i paid for the crock pot above.







http://www.edenlabs.org/home_light_commercial.html

.

A reflux extractor is very simple:


In a closed system the alcohol is heated above it's boiling point (79C) but below water's boiling point (you gotta look that up yourself); 



the heated alcohol rises as steam until it hits the ceiling of our reflux system (upside down crock pot lid), the water stays liquid in the heated reservoir below;
we put ice/snow/cold water on the top of the reflux apparatus (crock pot concave lid turned upside down) so when the alcohol steam hits the cold glass/plastic it condenses and gravity pulls the water droplets down the convex upside down crock pot top until;
the alcohol droplets collect at the bottom/center of the upside down cover and drip downward to the metal coffee screen basket hanging from the cover;
The dripping alcohol (still warm), which is a higher percentage than the alcohol in the reservoir (but not 100% alcohol), drips through the marijuana in the coffee basket carrying: dissolved resin, terpins, chlorophyll and some plant matter into the heated reservoir below.
As well, alcohol steam will rise and work through the marijuana in the coffee basket. (the same way water steam in a coffee maker will rise and go through the coffee grinds and drip bitter coffee after a pot is done, so we remove the coffee grinds as soon as the hot water drips through).
 

.


Now we can: refine the alcohol tincture; remove the honey oil for use elsewhere; and/or distil alcohol. This step couldn't be simpler:




Change the coffee filter for a sold metal cup. Done.
 

The alcohol (and some water) will collect in the cup, most of the water will stay below in the heated reservoir with the resin, water, chlorophyll, terpins and plant mater. If you are refining or extracting honey oil remember to add hot water to the reservoir after the alcohol is extracted to the cup, you want to keep the chlorophyll, terpins and plant matter in solution while letting the non water soluble resin sinks to the bottom. Put things in the fridge until the water is cold before pouring the water out &#8211; so all the resin falls out of solution.

The alcohol collected in the cup will be of a higher percentage than what you started with and will be much cleaner than the reservoir but you may want to distill it again, after cleaning out the reservoir, to make it taste better and to raise the percentage of alcohol. After several reflux distillings we can take 40% vodka up to 60% or 70% - a higher percentage will take a more complex reflux device.

I'm going to refine my tincture and do a butane extraction on the remaining grinds in the basket to see how efficient the reflux extraction was. I'll post some results later today. Anyone who gives this a try please post your results, pics and any advice you can give us.

.

*Items needed:* (substitutions can be made, don't go out and buy anything until we go over what you can replace items with &#8211; ie crock pot &#8211; coffee pot with screw off handle and spout (flat rimed); flat rimmed Pyrex bowl, plate, cooking dish; stove)

- Crock pot 
- Coffee basket
- Wire / screws to connect coffee pot to basket
- Floating kitchen thermometer Fill your crock pot with water and check the temperature at the different levels - we need 80C+, the higher we go the quicker the extraction; if we go too high we evaporate more water.
- Ice
- Towel (to remove the melted ice water from the lid, stay low tech)
- I'm adding an I-bolt for a handle for the concave side, the screw has to hang below to hold the basket.
- Rubber washer to ease tension on the glass cover if you reverse the handle. If you have a glass knob handle just make a wire noose to hang the coffee basket.

.

*Explosion, Fire, Disaster beyond Saving Private Ryan's beach scene warning!*

Alcohol is flamable in it's liquid form at 50%, or 100 proof that the press gang isn't watering down the crews rum. It is explosive in it's gaseous form - the alcohol steam we are refluxing. If a flame hit's that gas - or any gas escaping from the extractor - you are going to have an explosion. No smoking, no flames, no other heat sources, no electric sparks, no wearing wool on a dry day. 

Don't become a statistic. 

This is a relatively safe reflux apparatus because - very little pressure can be built up (the lid will pop up), there is no open flame, there is very little alcohol gas produced in the volume of a small crock pot. *BUT* operator recklessness will cause a problem.


.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 4, 2010)

.

I did a distillation with the solution in the reservoir and of 250 ml of vodka (100 ml alcohol) I got 50 ml of stinky but clear vodka. I'm going to get a hydrometer tomorrow and test the alcohol percentage. I added more water and am doing another distillation, and I'm doing an extraction of the fan leaves from the same Pandora's Box bud cicles as the sugar leaves for the first extraction. 

.

*French Press Double Boiler Reflux Extractor

*I found a plastic funnel and lined it with a tin foil bladder to hold ice. I used a ridget funnel instead of just tin foil so I could suspend the condensation collection jar. If you build a stand from the strainer (below) you can do without the plastic funnel and have a colder condensor of tin foil.












This is the powder left over from the first extraction, I used about 2 tablespoons of fine powder. I did an iso extraction on the leftover powder after it dried, I'll evaporate off the iso tomorrow to see how efficient the first extraction was. The blue bottle cap for size comparison.






.

My larger crock pot with a plastic cover, doing another extraction now.












.

Here's my latest distiller version, a 1 3/4" pyrex test tube in a french press. A french press makes a great large beaker, tin foil makes a decent seal. In the front left is the clear alcohol distilled from the green swill in the top two pictures. On the right is the french press strainer cut down to fit as a stand for the condensation collector. 

*French Press Double Boiler Cold Finger Extractor*













.

100 Proof of Distilation






I took this picture, the flame is from the reflux distilled alcohol from my first run.

I started with 40% (80 proof) vodka and distilled it to remove the alcohol from the swill, before taking the resin out of solution. 1/2 teaspoon burned for a couple of minutes. I'll get a hydrometer and see how the percentage is changing with each distilation.

Here's a drop of clear alcohol dripping from the test tube cold finger in the french press distiller.







And 100 ml of clear alcohol in the colector, which I'm reusing on another extraction, and will continue reusing.







.

I'm going to do some research on the best way to get the resin out of solution without taking the water solubles with it. My next addition to the crock pot extractor is going to be a screen over the basket, so the dripping alcohol will spread over the whole basket and not collect in the middle. The steaming alcohol comming from below the basket does a good job of penetrating the bud upwards for resin extraction.

.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/285016-diy-crock-pot-alcohol-reflux.html

.


----------



## Calijuana (Mar 4, 2010)

Dude.. that's brilliant  


Now i'm inspired to just use DIY co2, but a real setup not just one 2L pop bottle of it haha.


----------



## lostsoul420 (Mar 4, 2010)

dude what did you put in the bottles to create the CO2. also when your light/fans turn on do you have to take off the ballons off of each bottle everytime? And what did you mean about moving everytime.?  rep+ i've been looking to make a DIY CO2. thanx brotha


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 4, 2010)

lostsoul420 said:


> dude what did you put in the bottles to create the CO2. also when your light/fans turn on do you have to take off the ballons off of each bottle everytime? And what did you mean about moving everytime.?  rep+ i've been looking to make a DIY CO2. thanx brotha


one tbs yeast. one cup sugar 
fill bottle 1/3 way full of water 110-130 degrees f.
shake it up.

No the balloons dont serve any purpose beyond letting you know you still have co2 building. I put a tiny hole in the balloons so the co2 still escapes.

You only have to touch this once a week. 

I have 5 co2 bottles in my intake resivour


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 4, 2010)

lostsoul420 said:


> dude what did you put in the bottles to create the CO2. also when your light/fans turn on do you have to take off the ballons off of each bottle everytime? And what did you mean about moving everytime.?  rep+ i've been looking to make a DIY CO2. thanx brotha


I didn't answer all your questions. You don't want co2 going in your growroom in the dark cycle the plants cannot matabolize it. So a lot of people put these bottles in their rooms to create co2 problem is you have to remove them every night.

with this setup the fans control co2 entering your room and when the timers shut down the room the fans stop pumping the co2 in to the room.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 4, 2010)

power strip 
3 plug socket
3 socket splitter
6 CFL
cardboard
packing tape
space blanket


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

i like the diy light


----------



## lostsoul420 (Mar 4, 2010)

oh 2 more questions first how long should one of these cocktails last and how do you know how much co2 your getting ppm. wait...does it matter if the plants get an excess of co2 cause i know they eat it up and release oxygen as a waste of that process? thanx again dude


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 5, 2010)

lostsoul420 said:


> oh 2 more questions first how long should one of these cocktails last and how do you know how much co2 your getting ppm. wait...does it matter if the plants get an excess of co2 cause i know they eat it up and release oxygen as a waste of that process? thanx again dude


these cocktails last about 7 days. They say one bottle can increase your ppm by 300.

You can buy meters to test ppm but they are super expensive.

Air normally has around 300 ppm and plants can handle 1500 ppm.

I use 5 bottles just to make sure I am at or close to max co2 for my 20% yield increase!


----------



## lostsoul420 (Mar 6, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> these cocktails last about 7 days. They say one bottle can increase your ppm by 300.
> 
> You can buy meters to test ppm but they are super expensive.
> 
> ...


yes thats what im talking about brotha. Now lets say i was to use it in a 4x4 tent with a 400 watter with 10 autos. You think 5 bottles are gonna do the job?


----------



## mcinnc (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey HOBBES
Is this your method of making Green Dragon? my common sense tells me Yes because you used the term "tincture". Annnnnd, i also can't really think of any other canna-tinc that isn't the "Green Dragon". If everything thing ive said thus far is correct, why do you choose this way to do it?.. i'm by no means, scientifically savvy, so i'm going to keep myself and my neighbors in one, un-charred piece, and stick to my 60 day AM/PM shake method, but was still curious as to the pros of using your way.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 7, 2010)

.

Mcinnc the Alcohol Reflux Extractor was just an experiment in alcohol distillation and extraction. Really cool and lots of fun but I prefer Butane Honey Oil Extraction and making the tincture from there. Quickest, easiest, best tasting, most potent tincture possible - keep adding honey oil to your medium until no more will be held in solution or will bind with the oil. 

I haven't added the method to my tincture thread yet but I will this week, I've been holding off because BHOE is dangerous if the proper procedure isn't followed (blow up your house, flash burn one side of your body). I've thought about not adding it at all but the benefits are too great for people needing tincture for medical reasons. Idiot proof potent tasty quick and easy from trim to tincture in an hour.

I'm going to use the alcohol reflux distiller to make 170 proof Vodka to use in a grape seed oil tincture sub lingual spray. As easy and quick as the honey oil tincture.

Here's a thread where I'm collecting info on tincture making. It says "Alcohol Tincture" but it covers different solvents/mediums, my favorite is vegetable glycerine.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/125137-alcohol-tincture.html

.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 7, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Mcinnc the Alcohol Reflux Extractor was just an experiment in alcohol distillation and extraction. Really cool and lots of fun but I prefer Butane Honey Oil Extraction and making the tincture from there. Quickest, easiest, best tasting, most potent tincture possible - keep adding honey oil to your medium until no more will be held in solution or will bind with the oil.
> 
> ...


I will go sub to that!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 7, 2010)

NEEDS:

bucket
pump
lines
hydroton
air-stone(s)

i got a 13 dollar ECO-air pump (dual valve, u dont need that BIG tho, the rule of thumb is 1 WATT per gallon.), then 2 4" air-stones fer 2.50 each, the lines to connect them were (5 foot, black) only 2 bucks, the 2.5 gallon bucket was 2 dollars, the net pot (full lid, 6") was 5 bucks, and last but not least the hydroton was 12 bucks. 

got it home, drilled two holes in the bucket, a lil water and BAM. hydro.


----------



## Punk (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## SeanIzen (Mar 7, 2010)

Punk said:


>


???? your diy grow cabinet??


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 7, 2010)

damn hobbes I checked out your thread and decided to try this recipe out.



1/8 lemon diesel. about .5 grams of premature blue dreamz. 2 oz. flovorganics organic lemon extract.
ground it baked it at 325 for 4 minutes 30 seconds. put it in my weed jar and placed in water bath with lemon extract. 20 minutes at 150 degrees.
almost filled my dropper with sweet lemony wonder.


----------



## michomikhail (Mar 7, 2010)

price is based on what i had to buy and alot of this stuff you can find around your house but if you had to buy everthing it would be around 30$


Items needed
-2 double sided horizontal sockets(pic #1)-5$ at menards
-4 y socket adapters-6$ from menards 
-1 reflective metal serving trayto fit grow space-2$ at the goodwill
-8 cfl lightbulbs- 10$ at menards( i use 23 w bulbs)
-2 ft of 1x2 board or simalar scrap wood-0$-2$ depending if your using scrap or not
-1 wired plug
-2 hooks for hanging light
-small peice of plywood at least 6 inches wide

first off you need to figure out where to drill the holes in your reflector for the wired sockets.(make sure your light bulbs arent to close and make sure they fit). 

once you have drilled the holes you attach the sockets to the the reflector and add your y sockets when every you feel like it. 

next you cut your 1x2 in 2 even sections and place on top of your light on each side and make sure they are evenly placed on top so the light is balanced and attach with screws from the undersude of light so you dont have anything protruding twords the light bulbs. i used 1/2 inch metal screw.

next you need to wire the sockets up to the wired plug so you can cover it up in the next step and to do this you just attach the 2 white wires to one of the wires from your plug and the 2 black wires with the other. if you have a ground from your plug then just attach it to the reflector.(you can test your wiring now to make sure it works)

next take your plywood and cut it so you can place it over the 2 1x2 and secure it to cover expose wires. i drilled a hole in the center of the plywood and fed the wired plug through that but not neccesary.

now that you have the plywood attached you can attach the hooks you have for hanging on each side of the plywood .

congratulations! you have just made an 8 socket cfl light now just add your lightbulbs of the proper spectrum and grow your little heart out. 


the second pic is the best one that i have of my light.

this is better than hanging your cfls at an angle since cfls put out more light when place horizontally. any questions just ask ill give some advice


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 7, 2010)

michomikhail said:


> price is based on what i had to buy and alot of this stuff you can find around your house but if you had to buy everthing it would be around 30$
> 
> 
> Items needed
> ...


wow that is well thought out and just awesome!


----------



## shoemaker (Mar 7, 2010)

i was dumpster divin for some shelving i spotted, found an old santa clause for the front yard, a display blow up thingy. soooo, i dug for the blower, far out, it is a double squirrel cage blower with 2 outlets, a vacum cleaner hose for output. i got it, rigged it for a fresh air supply for my 2 flower boxes, works great. they have a wire that connects the elec. to both motors run seperately, so u could run just one side, and have a switch for the other. cheap parts to grow with, i love it!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

shoemaker said:


> i was dumpster divin for some shelving i spotted, found an old santa clause for the front yard, a display blow up thingy. soooo, i dug for the blower, far out, it is a double squirrel cage blower with 2 outlets, a vacum cleaner hose for output. i got it, rigged it for a fresh air supply for my 2 flower boxes, works great. they have a wire that connects the elec. to both motors run seperately, so u could run just one side, and have a switch for the other. cheap parts to grow with, i love it!!!


man that is an awesome find! lucky


----------



## ThaBigBinkk (Mar 9, 2010)

saying somthing now so when i come back from out of town on friday i can post some pics of my homemade Cool tube with exhaust thats attached to a 400 watt mh that i'll be using a conversion bulb in as well for a 2' x 2' x 5' Mother Room thats in an enclosed bedroom closet for a strain of my own that i have concocted out of a batch of 13 mixed bagseeds males and females, they were everything from just some reg bought off the street to some old school purple haze x kush cross.. So i call it Lucky 13 go figure right. you might ask how and why 13 plants idk i got bored one day over 11 months ago and wanted to do something along the lines of make my own lmao.. i was surprised that more than 3/4 of the first set of crossed plants even survived, 3 plants left and the haze x kush so 4 now with the second set, they all made it, 3rd set had 2 plants, they made babies now here i am.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

ThaBigBinkk said:


> saying somthing now so when i come back from out of town on friday i can post some pics of my homemade Cool tube with exhaust thats attached to a 400 watt mh that i'll be using a conversion bulb in as well for a 2' x 2' x 5' Mother Room thats in an enclosed bedroom closet for a strain of my own that i have concocted out of a batch of 13 mixed bagseeds males and females, they were everything from just some reg bought off the street to some old school purple haze x kush cross.. So i call it Lucky 13 go figure right. you might ask how and why 13 plants idk i got bored one day over 11 months ago and wanted to do something along the lines of make my own lmao.. i was surprised that more than 3/4 of the first set of crossed plants even survived, 3 plants left and the haze x kush so 4 now with the second set, they all made it, 3rd set had 2 plants, they made babies now here i am.


yeah i will be interested to see the tube that sounds sweet!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 9, 2010)

michomikhail said:


> price is based on what i had to buy and alot of this stuff you can find around your house but if you had to buy everthing it would be around 30$
> 
> 
> Items needed
> ...



nice build bro thats one sweet set up


----------



## michomikhail (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you vewry much


----------



## B2K (Mar 9, 2010)

*Items Used:*

6 2700k CFL's
1 5500k
1 6500k
3 light socket to AC adaptors
3 light socket Y splitters
2 6" and 1 2" computer fans with associated power supply
1 light timer
1 emergency blanket
1 6" by 1/2" wood board
some foil for light reflector
2 torn apart lamps
1 AK-47 clone
and 1 Half-stack amp to put it all in


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

B2K said:


> *Items Used:*
> 
> 6 2700k CFL's
> 1 5500k
> ...


That bud looks damn dense for CFL's you must be doing everything right!! Great job man!


----------



## B2K (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> That bud looks damn dense for CFL's you must be doing everything right!! Great job man!


Thanks man! Just started week 6 and she's lookin pretty


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 9, 2010)

*  THE GROW-FRIGERATOR*
*I started by removing everything from the fridge the compressor, all of the copper tubing and that radiator off the back, the interior lights, removing the freezer fan cover, but leaving the fan. When i was all done doing this i started cutting an opening from the freezer to the fridge with the saws-all and then what I did to separate the two from the heat of the 400 watt HPS was I took one of the shelves that just happened to be glass, and I stripped off the rack bars and fit it into the bottom of the freezer I was not worried about totally sealing the glass because my next step was taking a really powerful fan that I bought at walmart last year, that I have been using for the past few grows I cut a hole into the bottom of the fridge and placed the fan into the void. I sealed the area around the fan on the inside of the fridge to ensure a solid seal from the bottom intake fan was formed.., for the exhaust fan I just used the old freezer fan that was still functional.
I took out the radiator behind the fan to give me more of an air trap. I turned the fan around so it was blowing air towards the back of the freezer and re secured it to the same placement it was originally, minus the reverse fan placement. I simply drilled two, 2" holes at the back where the fan was blowing the hot air into the air trap, so that it could exhaust.
So far everything is going great, temperatures are 79 constant with the light on, and the temps can go lower if needed !!
*





*






CHECK IT OUT HERE: **400-watt-hps-fridge-grow MY CURRENT GROW!!**
*


----------



## shoemaker (Mar 9, 2010)

that is real coool!!! pardon the pun?? i love it when we use stuff that was never meant for growin'!! free stuff too. i'm gonna make me one!!
does the glass affect the light from the glass, i thought a special glass was used fro high heat? but hey, if it works, it works.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *  THE GROW-FRIGERATOR*
> *I started by removing everything from the fridge the compressor, all of the copper tubing and that radiator off the back, the interior lights, removing the freezer fan cover, but leaving the fan. When i was all done doing this i started cutting an opening from the freezer to the fridge with the saws-all and then what I did to separate the two from the heat of the 400 watt HPS was I took one of the shelves that just happened to be glass, and I stripped off the rack bars and fit it into the bottom of the freezer I was not worried about totally sealing the glass because my next step was taking a really powerful fan that I bought at walmart last year, that I have been using for the past few grows I cut a hole into the bottom of the fridge and placed the fan into the void. I sealed the area around the fan on the inside of the fridge to ensure a solid seal from the bottom intake fan was formed.., for the exhaust fan I just used the old freezer fan that was still functional.
> I took out the radiator behind the fan to give me more of an air trap. I turned the fan around so it was blowing air towards the back of the freezer and re secured it to the same placement it was originally, minus the reverse fan placement. I simply drilled two, 2" holes at the back where the fan was blowing the hot air into the air trap, so that it could exhaust.
> So far everything is going great, temperatures are 79 constant with the light on, and the temps can go lower if needed !!
> ...


this is the second refrigerator grow I have seen now in my life!! That must have been fun to make!


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 10, 2010)

great thread, I'm subbed for this one!

JP


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 10, 2010)

I used the wire shoe racks you can get for $7 at Target, cut the centers out so I could recess the DWC res. The power strips can each hold up to 4 bulbs(8 total) You can keep adding the racks (increases light height off the plants 6") so you could realistically veg with this rack up to 18" pretty easily.


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 10, 2010)

might wanna think about wrapping that res in aluminum tape so it doesn't absorb so much light and heat up the roots. thats what i did with mine.

Great use of the 7 dollar racks!

JP


----------



## swelchjohn (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out my https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/310370-introduction-100-watt-hps-cabinet.html . This fits nicely in DIY, I think.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> I used the wire shoe racks you can get for $7 at Target, cut the centers out so I could recess the DWC res. The power strips can each hold up to 4 bulbs(8 total) You can keep adding the racks (increases light height off the plants 6") so you could realistically veg with this rack up to 18" pretty easily.


yeah that is pretty fricken cool!


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 10, 2010)

gr8 thread


----------



## stelthy (Mar 10, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *  THE GROW-FRIGERATOR*
> *I started by removing everything from the fridge the compressor, all of the copper tubing and that radiator off the back, the interior lights, removing the freezer fan cover, but leaving the fan. When i was all done doing this i started cutting an opening from the freezer to the fridge with the saws-all and then what I did to separate the two from the heat of the 400 watt HPS was I took one of the shelves that just happened to be glass, and I stripped off the rack bars and fit it into the bottom of the freezer I was not worried about totally sealing the glass because my next step was taking a really powerful fan that I bought at walmart last year, that I have been using for the past few grows I cut a hole into the bottom of the fridge and placed the fan into the void. I sealed the area around the fan on the inside of the fridge to ensure a solid seal from the bottom intake fan was formed.., for the exhaust fan I just used the old freezer fan that was still functional.
> I took out the radiator behind the fan to give me more of an air trap. I turned the fan around so it was blowing air towards the back of the freezer and re secured it to the same placement it was originally, minus the reverse fan placement. I simply drilled two, 2" holes at the back where the fan was blowing the hot air into the air trap, so that it could exhaust.
> So far everything is going great, temperatures are 79 constant with the light on, and the temps can go lower if needed !!
> ...


I really like this idea I've seen a couple like it and I really want to do this one day  do you use a filter? and do you use the fridge/freezer's cooling fan- in conjunction with a thermostat? is the top for vegging? what light is used in the top smaller section? is the 400w HPS set in the bottom half? lol, sorry for all the questions but this has alot of possibilities and I am very interested in it! - STELTHY


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 10, 2010)

click on X

go to the first link in my sig


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 10, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use that sawall to remove the molding off the doors


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 10, 2010)

*There are definately alot of possibilities with this set-up.
I thought about cutting the door, but I use it for my spray bottle, and now more germinating seeds in jiffy pucks (15 of them).
These are for my outdoor grow this year, stay Tuned !!
I do have a filter on the intake so that I dont end up with a bunch of crap in my Grow-Frigerator.
The 400 WATT HPS light is placed in the freezer, and there is a piece of glass separating the two.
There are NO lights in the fridge.
There are also no functioning parts in the fridge aside from the freezer fan.
Everything else was gutted and recycled.

If you would like a full walkthrough on this grow, visit my current grow.
CHECK OUT MY SIGNATURE FOR MY GROWS*


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 10, 2010)

*By the way !! Thank you for your comments, I'm glad everyone enjoyed it !!*


----------



## shoemaker (Mar 10, 2010)

subscribed -very interesting!!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 12, 2010)

bumpity for the newbie


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 12, 2010)

i really like these


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2010)

Lot of cool info, subscribed


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 15, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Lot of cool info, subscribed


I know man every day something awesome new!


----------



## greengo sico (Mar 15, 2010)

matanuskavalley.

alrite dude i iv just been reading your threads about your d i y co2 and i am prty impressed and verry intreuged. how big a room or how many plants is your set up suited to as id quite like to try your idea for a crop?

oh one more thing if you dont mind, is this system you have come up with  to be worked through out the grow ''veg and bloom'' or one or the other. 

thanks


----------



## newgrower21 (Mar 15, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> * THE GROW-FRIGERATOR*
> *I started by removing everything from the fridge the compressor, all of the copper tubing and that radiator off the back, the interior lights, removing the freezer fan cover, but leaving the fan. When i was all done doing this i started cutting an opening from the freezer to the fridge with the saws-all and then what I did to separate the two from the heat of the 400 watt HPS was I took one of the shelves that just happened to be glass, and I stripped off the rack bars and fit it into the bottom of the freezer I was not worried about totally sealing the glass because my next step was taking a really powerful fan that I bought at walmart last year, that I have been using for the past few grows I cut a hole into the bottom of the fridge and placed the fan into the void. I sealed the area around the fan on the inside of the fridge to ensure a solid seal from the bottom intake fan was formed.., for the exhaust fan I just used the old freezer fan that was still functional.*
> *I took out the radiator behind the fan to give me more of an air trap. I turned the fan around so it was blowing air towards the back of the freezer and re secured it to the same placement it was originally, minus the reverse fan placement. I simply drilled two, 2" holes at the back where the fan was blowing the hot air into the air trap, so that it could exhaust.*
> *So far everything is going great, temperatures are 79 constant with the light on, and the temps can go lower if needed !!*
> ...


fat grow !!!!


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 15, 2010)

*Newgrower21, Thanks
*


----------



## xukaxuka3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I accept with information: The alcohol collected in the cup will be of a higher percentage than what you started with and will be much cleaner than the reservoir but you may want to distill it again, after cleaning out the reservoir, to make it taste better and to raise the percentage of alcohol. After several reflux distillings we can take 40% vodka up to 60% or 70% - a higher percentage will take a more complex reflux device.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 15, 2010)

xukaxuka3 said:


> I accept with information: The alcohol collected in the cup will be of a higher percentage than what you started with and will be much cleaner than the reservoir but you may want to distill it again, after cleaning out the reservoir, to make it taste better and to raise the percentage of alcohol. After several reflux distillings we can take 40% vodka up to 60% or 70% - a higher percentage will take a more complex reflux device.


why even do this 
why not just drink the whole bottle


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 16, 2010)

greengo sico said:


> matanuskavalley.
> 
> alrite dude i iv just been reading your threads about your d i y co2 and i am prty impressed and verry intreuged. how big a room or how many plants is your set up suited to as id quite like to try your idea for a crop?
> 
> ...


I just use it in the flower room which is 117 cubic feet or 4x4x7.5 or something close to that. Using this is veg too would just be too much yeast and sugar. If you are going to do this order a 5lb bag of yeast online or at least one pound don't try to do this by bying it at the store way expensive. Yeast is like 5 bucks a pound online though and a pound would last forever!!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 16, 2010)

Man..... I can NOT figure out how to just put a video up of my DIY Veg-Box and Flower-Room..... Sorry guys... I'll just post a link I guess. Check this out, DIY E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTp54dpNKw


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2010)

yea just for a small one just go buy a couple packs on instant riseing yeast put in in a jug with water and sugar and you get a DIY generator! works for plants in fish tanks to =)







That was for veg gonna use 2 packs and the full jug for flowering


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Mar 16, 2010)

pics of my DIY water trap, I'm finding this method alot quicker than using trays

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/309013-enough-light-rep-3.html


----------



## sagensour (Mar 16, 2010)

You dont need much. Cost about $14 at Home Depot. Very high flow and removes odor really well.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

sagensour said:


> You dont need much. Cost about $14 at Home Depot. Very high flow and removes odor really well.


 badass man +rep for that. how often do you need to replace the filter though?


----------



## McAnger (Mar 16, 2010)

SVCHOP889: on the last pic you can see on the filters packing, it says "lasts 90 days"...?


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

McAnger said:


> SVCHOP889: on the last pic you can see on the filters packing, it says "lasts 90 days"...?


yeah on the unit it was originally intended for. this is different so filter life may be affected that's why I asked but I'm sure the 90days is pretty close so thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 16, 2010)

for youtube videos
go to youtube
then look under the video where it says "more share option"
copy the stuff after the = sign
you can also get this from the URL address at the top of the page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vkn3OGcUs8
copy the stuff after the = sign
and then place it between [ you tube] [ / you tube ]
like this but with no spaces
[ you tube]7vkn3OGcUs8[ / you tube ]



for pic on the net
just right click copy and then past where you want
you can also left click hold and drag to where you want it



for pic on you computer
you go to " go advanced"
then to manage atachment
and then upload


----------



## Irishgreen (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is our homemade lighting system for the veg room. We took our cue from Seemorebuds book, buds for less and expanded on it.......


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 16, 2010)

The carbon scrubber above you almost got it right but you need to make it double walled and filled with active carbon that filter is just the outside part of a filter and really if more then one plant your not doing much and out in the open running 24/7 it good for maybe 30 days max


----------



## sirsmoksalot (Mar 16, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> The carbon scrubber above you almost got it right but you need to make it double walled and filled with active carbon that filter is just the outside part of a filter and really if more then one plant your not doing much and out in the open running 24/7 it good for maybe 30 days max


agreed double walled with some active carbon inside would be an easy, cheap upgrade that would make your filter ten times better and last a grow or two...


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have engineered almost everything I use, but here's one that solved a unique problem I had quite a few years back.

I wanted to exhaust the hot air from BOTH my veg room AND flower room and scrub it at the same time, did not want to make a darkroom vent (keeps light out from each room) and did not want to run alot of hoses or ducts.

I searched around and did not find what I needed, so I made my own. 

Voila!
The 'Carbon Coffin'
"... the final resting place of dank odors"

Anyways I used it for a number of years and I only had to replace the super activated carbon about every 12-15 months on average. Worked like a charm.  (Had some LEO about 4-5 ft from my exhaust and they had no clue.)

My newer designs are alot more complex and work even better, I may show them on here one day, who knows. 

A few pics here show the basic layout and the scrubber inner frame(before it was covered with the outer layer of wire frame and nylon and filled with carbon.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone got a diy for this..


----------



## Widow Maker (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a pretty neat one. Its prolly not practical for most but its a walk in cooler from a restaurant I converted it to my grow room. Two 1000w cool tubes on a light rail, dehumidifier and co2. It doesnt even need a scrubber cause its air tight. I can drop the temps to freezing if I wanted. And Im pretty sure ir cant see the lights. Ill post some pics when I get my camera working.


----------



## sirsmoksalot (Mar 17, 2010)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> I have engineered almost everything I use, but here's one that solved a unique problem I had quite a few years back.
> 
> I wanted to exhaust the hot air from BOTH my veg room AND flower room and scrub it at the same time, did not want to make a darkroom vent (keeps light out from each room) and did not want to run alot of hoses or ducts.
> 
> ...



I love it! I've been pondering this for some time now. Thats a great way to do it!


----------



## sirsmoksalot (Mar 17, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> I have a pretty neat one. Its prolly not practical for most but its a walk in cooler from a restaurant I converted it to my grow room. Two 1000w cool tubes on a light rail, dehumidifier and co2. It doesnt even need a scrubber cause its air tight. I can drop the temps to freezing if I wanted. And Im pretty sure ir cant see the lights. Ill post some pics when I get my camera working.



Wow I've always dreamed of a sealed cooler grow room!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 17, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> I have a pretty neat one. Its prolly not practical for most but its a walk in cooler from a restaurant I converted it to my grow room. Two 1000w cool tubes on a light rail, dehumidifier and co2. It doesnt even need a scrubber cause its air tight. I can drop the temps to freezing if I wanted. And Im pretty sure ir cant see the lights. Ill post some pics when I get my camera working.


man that sounds pretty awesome!

And the DIY carbon scrubber, I am doing that today!!


----------



## chachathehun (Mar 17, 2010)

B2K said:


> *Items Used:*
> 
> 6 2700k CFL's
> 1 5500k
> ...


Looks amazing imagine what some chicken wire and a little training would do hehe nice + rep my friend!!! SCROG it up!!!!!!!


----------



## chachathehun (Mar 17, 2010)

B2K said:


> Thanks man! Just started week 6 and she's lookin pretty


ScRoG it up next time homie but awesome job looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Widow Maker (Mar 18, 2010)

ok took some phone pics. not the best quality. its 5'x5' 2k watts in cool tubes. light rail, c02, dehumidifier. blah blah... makes pretty nice nuggs.


----------



## sirsmoksalot (Mar 19, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> ok took some phone pics. not the best quality. its 5'x5' 2k watts in cool tubes. light rail, c02, dehumidifier. blah blah... makes pretty nice nuggs.



Bee-U-Tee-Full!!!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 20, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> ok took some phone pics. not the best quality. its 5'x5' 2k watts in cool tubes. light rail, c02, dehumidifier. blah blah... makes pretty nice nuggs.


I wish I had the electrical to be able to set something like this up!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 21, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> gr8 thread


So I have been following Hobbes thread on tinctures and he suggested to make them more potent to use honey oil.
I did not want to order an extractor because I want to DIY!

I hear stainless steel and glass are the only way to go for safety. Other materials can leach leads and other chemicals in to your honey oil and I am eating it so...


I went to Bi-Mart to start and got a hose clamp for 1.29$
Then to Bed Bath and Beyond I found a stainless steel turkey baster.5.99$wala


----------



## filter funker (Mar 21, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> So I have been following Hobbes thread on tinctures and he suggested to make them more potent to use honey oil.
> I did not want to order an extractor because I want to DIY!
> 
> I hear stainless steel and glass are the only way to go for safety. Other materials can leach leads and other chemicals in to your honey oil and I am eating it so...
> ...


Nice! Now how does it work? I'm looking to DIY an extractor myself...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 21, 2010)

filter funker said:


> Nice! Now how does it work? I'm looking to DIY an extractor myself...


I am sure you would need to at least double the coffee filter, but I am not going to try it for a few days. I have used DIY BHOE's before and I know this will work though this is much better than my last one.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 21, 2010)

great wick system

there all the same
[youtube]aZUCxBHeq04[/youtube][youtube]3INoLKg555w[/youtube]
[youtube]ZRDOnR5BFlM[/youtube][youtube]lE8OrdUZQKk[/youtube]


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

the 5 gal buckets are badass, not a fan of the other two videos.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah but the 5g buckit seem like a waste


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> yeah but the 5g buckit seem like a waste


why not big enough for ya?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> why not big enough for ya?


 no,no i mean useing 2 is a waste
this same wick system could be done in the form of hempy buckit
all useing 1 5g buckits instead of 2 5g buckit
they could have made 2 of the systems with what they used to make 1


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 22, 2010)

this is a picture of my cfl setup i made, 230w 2700k,


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

This is the set-up for my flowering chamber. I wanted a dual 150w HPS flowering chamber. The hood is skinned with aluminum (very thin and flexible) The remote Ballast was a trial in patience (patience with a Dremel). I have to get the power supply for that computer fan still. I'm waiting to find an old crappy computer to rob from. I mounted the timer into the box. I tested it, and I'm gonna have un-install it, and recheck it. Timer works, but the bulbs aren't lighting up. Bulbs have 120 v power. I'll get some pics of the guts to post. My remote Ballast & Timer for the 400w MH is in the background. I'm trying to make the most of the space I have. I'm not sure if I really saved much $ with my DIY set-up vs. the ones you can buy. But it was something to keep me busy for the time I had to waste till I could start my grow op. With my new medical situation if was also rehab for me. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

you gat skills bro


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> This is the set-up for my flowering chamber. I wanted a dual 150w HPS flowering chamber. The hood is skinned with aluminum (very thin and flexible) The remote Ballast was a trial in patience (patience with a Dremel). I have to get the power supply for that computer fan still. I'm waiting to find an old crappy computer to rob from. I mounted the timer into the box. I tested it, and I'm gonna have un-install it, and recheck it. Timer works, but the bulbs aren't lighting up. Bulbs have 120 v power. I'll get some pics of the guts to post. My remote Ballast & Timer for the 400w MH is in the background. I'm trying to make the most of the space I have. I'm not sure if I really saved much $ with my DIY set-up vs. the ones you can buy. But it was something to keep me busy for the time I had to waste till I could start my grow op. With my new medical situation if was also rehab for me. Any comments would be appreciated.


I use 12V adapters i find at Goodwill to run my computer fans.
That shit looks like it was fun to make, do you work in HVAC?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I use 12V adapters i find at Goodwill to run my computer fans.
> That shit looks like it was fun to make, do you work in HVAC?


Nope. I used to manage a bar. I have done a lot of landscaping also. After seeing some of the shit guys build here I'm humbled. I have fun. Got a pic of the 12v adapters you use?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Nope. I used to manage a bar. I have done a lot of landscaping also. After seeing some of the shit guys build here I'm humbled. I have fun. Got a pic of the 12v adapters you use?


Ok so this adapter is only 9v for this fan, so it is not quite running at 100% but the room it is pumping air out of is only like 40 cubic feet so it doesn't need to be, it runs at room temperature even with 12 27 watt CFL's heating it.

The fan I have pumping the CO2 in to my flower room has a 12v adapter running at 100% 120CFM.

Adapters all say how many volts they are right on them. Just cut the two wires and splice them in to the fan wires. if it does not work switch the wires.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Ok so this adapter is only 9v for this fan, so it is not quite running at 100% but the room it is pumping air out of is only like 40 cubic feet so it doesn't need to be, it runs at room temperature even with 12 27 watt CFL's heating it.
> 
> The fan I have pumping the CO2 in to my flower room has a 12v adapter running at 100% 120CFM.
> 
> Adapters all say how many volts they are right on them. Just cut the two wires and splice them in to the fan wires. if it does not work switch the wires.


Dammit I wish I'd known it was that easy. I'm sure one of those is in the garage somewhere.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

like from an old cell phone??
so does the higher volt make the fan go faster


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 22, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> like from an old cell phone??
> so does the higher volt make the fan go faster


Yes cell phone chargers are usually only about 3.7 volt the fan from radio shack is 12 volt. So the 3.7 will run very very slow, but at 12 volt the thing runs like a Porche pumping redonkulous volumes of air!

the fans and adapters all say how many volts they are so just match them up for maximum efficiency


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

> redonkulous


lol






.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Yes cell phone chargers are usually only about 3.7 volt the fan from radio shack is 12 volt. So the 3.7 will run very very slow, but at 12 volt the thing runs like a Porche pumping redonkulous volumes of air!
> 
> the fans and adapters all say how many volts they are so just match them up for maximum efficiency


So I found these 2 in the garage. Here's the fan specs too. Right one's output is 9V 800MA. Left one is 3V 600mA So I'm thinking the left one since my fan is only cooling that dual 150W HPS. What do you recommend?
Not to be jacking this thread (love it BTW) Can you look at my 240V timer ?
Exhaust and timer ?
P.S. also found a 4.5V .4A


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> . What do you recommend?
> Not to be jacking this thread (love it BTW) Can you look at my 240V timer ?


i'm sure its fine
everyone who post a DIY should be willing to explain in detail how its done

i have a question
can you hook up more then 1 fan to 1 adaptor


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> i'm sure its fine
> everyone who post a DIY should be willing to explain in detail how its done
> 
> i have a question
> can you hook up more then 1 fan to 1 adaptor


 I'd assume it would run 2 with 1/2 the power, but I'm sure someone knows for sure.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

you can hook up multiple fans as long as the amps drawn by the fans is lower than the output of the adapter. If you wire the fans in a series circuit they will run at full speed, if provided full power.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> you can hook up multiple fans as long as the amps drawn by the fans is lower than the output of the adapter. If you wire the fans in a series circuit they will run at full speed, if provided full power.


 ????
i guess i should just run them all on there own adapter because that just went over my head


----------



## sagensour (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> badass man +rep for that. how often do you need to replace the filter though?


 
Heres the cool part. I know its light weight carbon but it does get rid of the smell. I used it for a stelthy and inserted in a Ona gel into the filter. Bad ass forsure. 3$30 max and zero smell


----------



## sagensour (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> badass man +rep for that. how often do you need to replace the filter though?


 
Heres the cool part. I know its light weight carbon but it does get rid of the smell. I used it for a stelthy and inserted in a Ona gel into the filter. Bad ass forsure. $30 max and zero smell


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

there is volts and there is current, and resistance It takes one ampere to push 1volt through 1ohm of resistance. there is an voltage output and a current output rating for every power source. for example 2 12v fans with amp ratings of .3a would pull .6a of current at 12v, If your power source had a current output rating of .6a or more you could easily power the two fans. It is ok for the amp rating of the power source to be higher than the total amp draw of the two fans, you cannot however exceed the amount of amps supplied by the power source or you will fry it.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> So I found these 2 in the garage. Here's the fan specs too. Right one's output is 9V 800MA. Left one is 3V 600mA So I'm thinking the left one since my fan is only cooling that dual 150W HPS. What do you recommend?
> Not to be jacking this thread (love it BTW) Can you look at my 240V timer ?
> Exhaust and timer ?
> P.S. also found a 4.5V .4A


if you use the fan you have use the smaller adapter for sure the 9v would burn that small fan out.

I fear that fan you have is not going to do what you need it to do, you will need a 120 CFM 6 inch CPU fan. You can buy tehm at radio shack for 9.99$ its just a fan and wire like mine in the picture best deal anywhere.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I'd assume it would run 2 with 1/2 the power, but I'm sure someone knows for sure.


The fans from radio shack are 12v and it is easy to find 12v adapters to run them at max, comcast little silver digital boxes come with them


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 22, 2010)

110V AC to 12V DC Car Outlet Power Adapter Converter - Ebay $2
It comes with a USB adapter that I thought could come handy some time.






One screw and pull it apart.











You can see on the small circuit board which is negative wire and which one is positive. Center is positive and outsides negative (ground).






I had some spare charger around so I stripped the wires from that to attach to the negative and positive.








Close it back up with the wire coming out where the outlet part used to be. Secure with duct tape and put back in that first screw. 

And to the $5 fan Delta 80mm 4 Pin Case fan w/ plastic grill! Brand New!
 *Noise: 25 dBa Airflow: 28cfm *







I also bought this $4 Desktop Computer 12V 3 Pin CPU Fan Speed Controller PCI
I will attach this later to adjust exactly how much sound it makes.

All for just over $10! Perfect for my veg box!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> The fans from radio shack are 12v and it is easy to find 12v adapters to run them at max, comcast little silver digital boxes come with them


Thx for the Help. Take a or 
And laugh about this. 
After I saw your reply I wired it with the 3V adapter and it worked. The only problem is I put the fan in backwards and it sucks air IN not OUT. The other fan (6") wouldn't fit in there so I'll have to make due (once I flip it around)
Again thx and if you could look at my timer problem I would be greatly appreciative.
Exhaust and timer ?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 23, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> All for just over $10! Perfect for my veg box!


If your grow box is 3x3x2 this small fan running at max capacity should be sufficient! 
But if you have a 4x4x7 grow tent you will definitly at least need 120CFM
Also running 12v in to a small 3v fan will burn up the motor.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 23, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Thx for the Help. Take a or
> And laugh about this.
> After I saw your reply I wired it with the 3V adapter and it worked. The only problem is I put the fan in backwards and it sucks air IN not OUT. The other fan (6") wouldn't fit in there so I'll have to make due (once I flip it around)
> Again thx and if you could look at my timer problem I would be greatly appreciative.
> Exhaust and timer ?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/181708-experienced-electrician-here-answer-any.html

I am unsure but if you ask here I bet the guy will know!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/181708-experienced-electrician-here-answer-any.html
> 
> I am unsure but if you ask here I bet the guy will know!


I posted on there. No comment on my high ass putting my fan in backwards?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2010)

I have another of these little fans. It says 3V 500ma. I have several power supplies from old stuff. I have 2 of these $6 fans, so if it wears them out faster no big deal (just 1 flowering harvest would be OK). I assume the mA is a tenth of A so the 210 mA =.21mA (kinda medicated).  I get that over 3V is over powering it, but would the 4.5V.4A adapter fail cause the fan is 500mA? What about the 5.0V 1000mA? Can I power both with it. both are 6V total so its 2.5V out of the 3V to each right? that makes more sense to me but I want them to run like raped apes So faster is better, but 1 power supply is less clutter.So what do you guys think?
9V 210mA 
4.5V .4A 
7.2V 500mA 
12VAC 833mA 
9V 800mA
5.0V 1000mA


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 25, 2010)

does anyone else smell smoke?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> does anyone else smell smoke?


LMAO that's why I ask these ?s I know enough about wiring to confuse myself. I've shocked myself mildly enough years ago to check. You mean smoke from my wiring or smoke from my  ?


----------



## Lee Galyzette (Mar 25, 2010)

I am a first time grower on a fixed income so expenses are budgeted as tightly as possible.

One thing I had plenty of were flourescent fixtures so I decided to literally box in the girls. 

They are surrounded by lights except for the one half section left open in the front for my fan to send a breeze through. 

I started with a 2:1 ratio of cool whites to glo-lux tubes and now the girls are under a 2:1 ratio of soft whites to gro-lux.

It doesn't get any more bare bones basic than this and so far I have been satisfied with the progress. Two are profusely flowering while one has struggled since the start.

I know I made novice mistakes since day one but I have learned alot and will apply my new-found knowledge toward the next grow.

Peace


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 25, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> LMAO that's why I ask these ?s I know enough about wiring to confuse myself. I've shocked myself mildly enough years ago to check. You mean smoke from my wiring or smoke from my  ?


probably
both if you supply more voltage to the fan then specified it will burn the fan motor.


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 26, 2010)

nothing amazing but i threw together a small veg cab today, what yall think, its about 2.5 ft tall with a single 23 watt bulb


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 27, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> i'm sure its fine
> everyone who post a DIY should be willing to explain in detail how its done
> 
> i have a question
> can you hook up more then 1 fan to 1 adaptor


 be sure that total number mA from fans does not exceed mA output from the adapter....


----------



## imabeast (Mar 28, 2010)

DIY cheap cloner made with shit laying around the shop.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 1, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> gr8 thread


I have been reading a little about air pruning lately and decided to give it a go DIY style.

What I have done is procured a PVC pipe and drilled many small holes in it.

I then made holes in the 5 gallon pot to put the two pipes through. Now when the roots hit the air and try to grow out in the PVC they will die causing them to branch laterally.

This will be repeated at the lower pipe also which is just above the bottom of the pot hopefully increasing soil dry time and nutrient uptake.

I also drilled 6 3/4 inch holes in the sides of the pot to allow soil drying and also side pot air pruning.

Enjoy


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanted to keep 2 cords from resting on my DIY light hood. After searching the internet, the only thing I found were tool clips for fly fisherman for $7-18. I was gonna try two of those then I thought of the name tags my Mother has at the hospital. 2 work great.
Daniels. Last pic shows the cords I wanted managed.
Daniels


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 2, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I wanted to keep 2 cords from resting on my DIY light hood. After searching the internet, the only thing I found were tool clips for fly fisherman for $7-18. I was gonna try two of those then I thought of the name tags my Mother has at the hospital. 2 work great.
> Daniels. Last pic shows the cords I wanted managed.
> Daniels


nice I wsh I had a few of those I can think of a thousand good uses! Great Idea!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

hey MV that thing could be a beast if u did some lst to


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i was just thinking the same thing
those limbs are just screaming tie me down


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is my rack for my 4x8 tray. Save yourself $300. The sides are raised to fit snuggly under the tray. It took about 45min to cut, build and paint. An extra set of hands is nice for the longer lumber.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

gotcha mv i odnt now how good topping is durng flower though, and i also put all my plants in new pots the day they go into flower, just cuz i dont have space in my veg room for the bigger pots but it works with no stress to my plants


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 6, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 6, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> nothing amazing but i threw together a small veg cab today, what yall think, its about 2.5 ft tall with a single 23 watt bulb


Brilliant and HIGHLY light efficient (can't stress that enought). A form of tube growing really but you just need to add something highly reflective to the inside walls all over. With a cylindrical grow space, the light diffusion is considerably more effective and efficient and all you'll need is just that 1 cfl for this one plant (which could easily serve as a mother in a perpetual grow). What did you use to make this please?

-Butters


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 6, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I have been reading a little about air pruning lately and decided to give it a go DIY style.
> 
> What I have done is procured a PVC pipe and drilled many small holes in it.
> 
> ...


I had not seen a thread where a guy had built this very thing. I can't edit out my thread its to old.

Here is a link to the thread with this idea built proper.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 6, 2010)

im in the process of a diy cool tube with inline fan. Soon as i get the fan here ill get some pics up


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> im in the process of a diy cool tube with inline fan. Soon as i get the fan here ill get some pics up


I can't wait to see yours. I started one last week. I got most of the parts, but I've been finishing the Remote Ballast/Timer. I haven't got the fan mounting figured out. I'm using a 120mm comp. fan. Mine will be for a 150w HPS.


----------



## LBBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's My DIY 24 site Drip/Shallow Water Culture system. Each system can be used with as little as 10 gallons of water. Its a good way to do large scale DWC grows without the crazy amounts of water. The resivor is on a constant shallow cycle, keeping the nute solution mixed and evenly distributed. The drip system helps the roots grow until they tap into the shallow water. From there they drink and do as they please  I know Some of them don't look as good as they could but iam a Newb. I think I have finally Diald in and worked the kinks out of what i think will be a great SWC system


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 7, 2010)

LBBear said:


> Here's My DIY 24 site Drip/Shallow Water Culture system. Each system can be used with as little as 10 gallons of water. Its a good way to do large scale DWC grows without the crazy amounts of water. The resivor is on a constant shallow cycle, keeping the nute solution mixed and evenly distributed. The drip system helps the roots grow until they tap into the shallow water. From there they drink and do as they please  I know Some of them don't look as good as they could but iam a Newb. I think I have finally Diald in and worked the kinks out of what i think will be a great SWC system


Damn those LED's are bright as shit. How are they really working out for you. I have been looking at these for some time now.


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 7, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I can't wait to see yours. I started one last week. I got most of the parts, but I've been finishing the Remote Ballast/Timer. I haven't got the fan mounting figured out. I'm using a 120mm comp. fan. Mine will be for a 150w HPS.


Nice, i have a 250watt HPS\Mh and an 6in 435 cfm fan to cool it. the fan will be delivered today and ill probably get it in the room tonight. Thats the goal anyway. But as soon as i do ill get the pics and get them on here.


----------



## norcalikilla (Apr 7, 2010)

this thread is awesome! im only on page one! fucking genius guys! im glad to see that there are people that think like me, but have the skills and the knowlege to carry out these experiments! +rep for all of you, i really wish i had found this sooner! DIY KICKS ASS!


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 7, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> this thread is awesome! im only on page one! fucking genius guys! im glad to see that there are people that think like me, but have the skills and the knowlege to carry out these experiments! +rep for all of you, i really wish i had found this sooner! DIY KICKS ASS!


your avatar is my background on my desktop


----------



## norcalikilla (Apr 7, 2010)

i love this poster man. i have it in a full size flag. sex drugs and rock 'n roll!


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 8, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> i love this poster man. i have it in a full size flag. sex drugs and rock 'n roll!


ha ha got to love Pink Floyd

And here is the DIY i did on my grow room DIY cool tube and pretty much everything else.

Used ducting for dryer, cool tube is a glass sleeve from Old Time pottery. No need to cut the bottom off this one. Its a straight through glass tube and no swell in the middle like reg hurricanes i see people use.

DIY humidity chamber. 3.00 tote from dollar store.

1 9'' 110 CFM intake fan
2 6" 50 CFM circulating fans
1 6" inlet/exhaust 435 CFM Inline fan
2 4' Flourcent fixtures with 6000K bulbs
1 250watt HPS/MH HTG supply Light

I think that covers it


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 8, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> nice I wsh I had a few of those I can think of a thousand good uses! Great Idea!


 I found another use. i mounted a fan to move air out of my grow room, and it pushed the door open so I used one of these on the fan in front of it to move the door back where I want.

FullDuplex Quote:

ha ha got to love Pink Floyd

And here is the DIY i did on my grow room DIY cool tube and pretty much everything else.

Used ducting for dryer, cool tube is a glass sleeve from Old Time pottery. No need to cut the bottom off this one. Its a straight through glass tube and no swell in the middle like reg hurricanes i see people use.

That cool tube looks great. DIY projects are my physical therapy.
Daniels


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I found another use. i mounted a fan to move air out of my grow room, and it pushed the door open so I used one of these on the fan in front of it to move the door back where I want.
> 
> FullDuplex Quote:
> 
> ...



Why thank you sir put it all together last night. took about 2 hours to mount everything and get it in there right


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 13, 2010)

This is really a fantastic thread MV,
Growers have got to be among the most *creative and innovative* people around. Haven't read it all but what I have seen is amazing!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 15, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> This is really a fantastic thread MV,
> Growers have got to be among the most *creative and innovative* people around. Haven't read it all but what I have seen is amazing!


Another upside to good weed, it breeds creativity!


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 15, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Another upside to good weed, it breeds creativity!


That it does. 

I just logged on. 10min ago I was jammin' on the guitar and tweaked a little something something and came up with a cool sound I like. I've only been playing for a year so I'm pretty stoke. 

Herb definately gets the creative juices flowing.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Another upside to good weed, it breeds creativity!


Hadn't thought of it that way but one definitely feeds on the other. Kind of an upward spiral.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 16, 2010)

I DIY everything I can and I was having heat problems in my 2x4x56" cab with my 400hps so I put a peice of tempered glass in between the plants and the light and now right now my box has been light for 11 hours and the temp is 71.8. Check the pic.


----------



## swelchjohn (Apr 17, 2010)

This entire grow is DIY : https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/310370-introduction-100-watt-hps-cabinet.html . Check it out and ask questions, lend advice. Thanks JS


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my DIY aero-cloner. Bubble wands and a heater w/ thermometer are hot glued in. It was made for 16 originally, but I converted it to 8 as that is enough (16 was too crowded). I put plain water with a little Super-thrive and change it every couple days. I've been running it at 15 min. on 30 min. off. The temp's been around 80. I have a dome on them and I've had a good success rate on the 3 times I've used it. Hopefully the 4th will be a 100% rate. How that sound for the 15/30 min timing?
Daniels


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Apr 27, 2010)

Just my little DIY dry box with a couple sampel buds before harvest time. Simple, cheap and effective! 

50 CFM bathroom fan, passive intake, negative pressure zone, does work... haha


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's today's project. My old intake fan died. Walmart POS, and I replaced it with a new one. I got a $6 fan, but with metal blades, and more power. I zip-tied a piece of aluminum dryer duct work to it. I then used foil Duck Tape. I cut off the cord, ran it through the ducting then replaced a male end to it. I mounted it, then put the PVC back together. It is working well. I have to run a test to see how much better it is.
Daniels


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 27, 2010)

just in i deal please leave a comment


---~>https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog151-burning-hydrocarbon-fuels-make-co2.html



.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 27, 2010)

+ rep another great co2 post. keep that up and best of luck with your burner.


----------



## phyzix (Apr 27, 2010)

Cheapo DIY carbon filter, box fan + carbon + duct tape + fabric


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am currently keeping a journal on my green house build.








https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313870-my-growitup-greenhouse-under-construction.html​


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's my next DIY project
*




A Medicinal Refridgerator*


Daniels


----------



## MatanuskaValley (May 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I am currently keeping a journal on my green house build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is cool I will follow it!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 11, 2010)

This DIY project A Medicinal Refridgerator is damn near done. Come check it out.
DanielsView attachment 987191


----------

